# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа за пределами России > Предлагаю работу >  Работа в Крыму лето

## slav slavich

июнь,июль,август,сентябрь.возможно май.
ЮБК
Нужен музыкант(1 чел.)- в одном лице аккордеонист(несколько мелодий за вечер,желательно украинские) и вокалист,поющий как и мы все под минусовки.Ресторан в украинском стиле.Но не значит,что нужно целый вечер "волать" украинские песни.Но показать украинский музыкальный стиль следует.
Возможно 2 человека,если кто то работает в паре.
Высылайте демки на krimshow@list.ru.

----------


## slav slavich

уже неактуально

----------

